# Potion Labels?



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of options out there, here are few places you can find them. Michael's also has them in the Martha Stewart Halloween Collection, and also some colorful sticker kinds on the end of the sticker isle.



Halloweenie1 said:


> Dead Spider on Esty (also has cute skull trinket box for sale)
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5226484
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

These are so cool. I have seen them on the etsy site. I want to get some for my Halloween party to use on condiments and such.


----------

